
Mandlebrot Sonifications (2013) - ingve
http://backtrace.blogspot.com/2013/02/mandlebrot-sonifications.html
======
SubiculumCode
Wow Cool. It would be cool to pair it with a visualization so I can get a
sense of how the sound and the classic Mandelbrot fractal shape
correspond...if they do.

